# Bath or Shower?



## braidey (Apr 26, 2006)

_Which do you think is more sanitary, taking a bath or a shower? I take baths everyday but I am starting to wonder if it is more sanitary to take showers, since you are not sitting in a tub with dirty water._


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 26, 2006)

That is why I stopped taking baths because I started thinking, "Now how am I getting clean when the grime that came off of me is floating around and sticking back on me." Sometimes I would drain the water and then refill it which made me feel better but still. I haven't had a bath in I can't remember when. I'm a shower girl! I will soak in a hot bath once in a blue moon with some essential oils to help relax me but to get clean I like to stand up in the shower. Now don't get me wrong, I don't think bath takers are dirty (Love ya Jennifer!) I just prefer a shower for myself.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 26, 2006)

I generally take showers... Every once in awhile I'll take bath, but it's rare. We still rent, and there's something about the bathtub that I never feel like it's clean enough... Not even if I used bleach! I'm just weird like that though ~ I think it's the ring that bothers me if the tub has a permanent one! However, when I do take a bath, I generally stand up and take a quick shower to make extra sure I'm clean... I'm w/ Lisa on wondering how clean I'm getting in a bath... My DH was a compulsive bath-taker when I first met him because the house he grew up in didn't have a tub, only a shower... That was weird ~ A guy who took half-hour baths almost daily :wacko:


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 26, 2006)

lol i love you to lisa!

im not dirty where i would see dirt floating around... if i go to the beach where i have sand all over me then yeah i take a shower but i dont go out alot and im never dirty nore have dirt on me, so i wouldnt see where its nasty to always take baths.

if your walking around that dirty then u need more then a shower! i wouldnt take a bath if i sweat neither.. well you get the idea. but i only take showers when i need to wash my hair and thats once a week, im a bath girl all the way!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 26, 2006)

I am just a shower person in general. To me, its like sitting in dirty water...no matter how much bubble bath you add.


----------



## LVA (Apr 26, 2006)

i never have time to take a bath, and i share Little Lisa's points on how clean is the water when i just scrubbed all the dirt from my body into it ? If i do decide to take a bath, I always shower right after


----------



## LilDee (Apr 26, 2006)

Shower, for the same reasons as little Lisa

I'll have a bath once in a while for pure relaxation.


----------



## Leony (Apr 26, 2006)

I prefer shower though because it's timesaving lol.

But, in Japan when we take a bath, we always take a shower after that so I love it because I feel more clean rather than just taking a shower.

We don't usually use the bubble bath, only Japanese bath essence and aromatherapy stuff.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 26, 2006)

The last place I lived only had a tub, and I lived with a bunch of guys in a band. They were all very close and they would all use the same bath water!! One would take a bath and after he got out another guy would hop in!! Each guy would soak in the tub for a long time and often they would make phone calls from the tub or we would all chat with them from outside the bathroom. I love taking baths, and I don't feel like they're unsanitary at all. BUT I never shared the bathwater with those guys! They were gross!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 26, 2006)

there was a signfield epiosde i remember and kramer was talking about how he hates baths cause its like the germs are having sex around him.

i rarely take baths and when i do i take a shower afterward. i dont know, when i take a bath i never feel fully clean.


----------



## Maja (Apr 26, 2006)

On daily basis I take showers, but I do enjoy a bath every now and then. I always take a shower after the bath though.


----------



## honeysdead (Apr 26, 2006)

my bath tub is pretty clean. I spray it down w/ scrubbing bubbles after every use, so I don't really worry about it. I tend to shower most of the time because it's quicker and I feel that I use less water (I don't know if that is truly the case though). I do enjoy a nice bubble bath though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redrocks (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm a shower girl all the way! I will take baths to relax once in a while.

When I was living with my mom I would only take a bath. There was a window in the bathtub with a wooden sill and we weren't allowed to take showers.

I totally prefer a shower though. It's quicker and easier.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 26, 2006)

Mostly showers..but I love a good bubblebath.


----------



## Jen (Apr 26, 2006)

Normally, I take showers BUT I love baths and do those as well.


----------



## clairey (Apr 26, 2006)

Like most of the girls, I usually have showers but do love the occasional bath to relax. Showers for cleaning, baths for chilling out! I usually take a book or magazine in with me though cos I get bored just sitting in the tub.


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 26, 2006)

*I like to chill out in the bath, shave my legs or whatever then have a shower afterwards to wash my hair, but if im being lazy the odd time I just have a bath.*


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 26, 2006)

shower bc i don't trust my roommate (or her disgusting boyfriend)'s cleanliness enough to take a bath in our tub...

i love baths when i'm home though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 26, 2006)

I prefer showers but I like a nice relaxing bath now and then.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 26, 2006)

i take a shower everyday. i save (bubble) baths when i just want to unwind and relax and then shower afterwards.


----------



## Tesia (Apr 29, 2006)

I only take showers because they are a lot quicker. I would also never leave the tub if i took a bath.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 30, 2006)

I take showers, I can't ever feel clean after sitting in a pool of water with my own filth floating in it! lol Plus, I never feel like I can get the soap rinsed off of me well enough -- on the very rare occasion I do take a bath, I always turn the shower to rinse off real quick when I'm done! (Plus, I think it's a lot harder for me to wash and rinse my hair in the bath!)

Hubby, however, loves baths and takes them every night since he thinks they are relaxing. So of course I tease him about sitting in his own filth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But what's funniest is every night our cat sits on the edge of the tub, reaching down and sticking his foot in the water while hubby's in the tub, then after he drains the water the cat jumps in the tub and licks up all the extra water! Crazy cat! lol (The cat also tries to join me in the shower but he always runs away when he gets sprayed with water!)


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 30, 2006)

shower everyday and bath once a week:laughing:


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 30, 2006)

I take a shower daily and baths with mineral salts and essential oils added on the weekend/whenever I need to relax. I sit in the tub for at least 1/2 hour and rinse off with a shower afterward.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 30, 2006)

I prefer showers to baths cos I can wash my hair easily, but baths are cool for relaxing plus it's a nightmare shaving in the shower unless it's a walk in, I couldn't live without a bath though!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't remember the last time I had a bath


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 30, 2006)

I take showers and my bathtub is too uncomfortable for baths.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 30, 2006)

I take showers, but I love bubble baths, sometimes though, after I take a bath, I will take a quick rinse and shower off.


----------



## Liz (May 1, 2006)

showers for me!


----------



## mac-whore (May 1, 2006)

I shower twice a day.. it's just more sanitary to me and get's the job done. I take baths about once a week just to relax or to shave my legs lol


----------



## hunniebk17 (May 10, 2006)

What I sometimes do is shower then soak then shower again! is that weird?


----------



## fickledpink (May 10, 2006)

I usually take showers. It's been years since I've had a bath


----------



## ilafa (May 10, 2006)

cuz I clean myself every month or two, I have to take baths for the filth to soak properly and then fall off lol :roflmao: kiddin

I mostly shower, as hot baths dry out my skin. If I take a bath, then I ALWAYS shower afterwards, at least with some water to rinse the bubble bath.


----------



## SierraWren (May 10, 2006)

I stopped taking baths when I was 11 because I began being afraid that while I wallowed in the water(or whatever one does there)someone would sneak up from behind me and behead me. Now this was a LONG time ago, but the image of the reflection of my plummeting head over the water has stayed with me I guess, even if no longer visibly; I'll only ever take a shower now.(Yes, in a past life I was strange.)


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 10, 2006)

Shower! I don't think I have taken a bath since I was in elementary :bath:


----------



## nikky (May 11, 2006)

I am a bath person I only take a shower sometimes in the summer time to cool off


----------



## eightthirty (May 11, 2006)

I think showers are more sanitary and generally, that's all I have time for. If I take a bath, I shower after. Not only because of the floating goodies (no, not that Lisa), but because I have an issue with making sure my hair is uber clean.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 12, 2006)

i shower. Baths, the icky dirty water, and the ring around the tub scare me.


----------



## hunniebk17 (May 12, 2006)

Yikes... :blink:


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 12, 2006)

LMAO! Floating goodies = dingleberries


----------



## charish (May 29, 2006)

showers for me, if i do take a bath i still feel the need to rinse.


----------



## neurotoxicity (May 29, 2006)

I love baths, I live for them and I dispise showers.

I hate my new apartment because the bathtub is too short... I am thinking about moving out because of it. Haha.


----------



## CloudPixie (Jun 8, 2006)

I take showers most of the time, to get clean and cause they're more timely, but when I need to relax I take a bath, if I use bubble bath or something I'll rinse off in the shower after, but usually I feel like it gets me clean enough, at least til my next shower.


----------



## Clairey Fairy (Jun 9, 2006)

Im definately a bath girl, I don't usually have time though, so i usually just have to take a shower. Have any of you guys tried those LUSH bath products? though They smell sooo good! It's like heaven... in a bath.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (Jun 9, 2006)

i take showers mainly


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 9, 2006)

definitely showers.


----------



## junell (Jun 9, 2006)

Same here.....it just depends on my mood and the time frame. A:bath: is SO relaxing!!


----------



## semantje (Jun 9, 2006)

hmm i always take a bath first but i have to wash my hair under the shower bacause its too long so i usually take a shower after. i know waste of water


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 9, 2006)

I take showers, I dont like baths, I dont want to sit on the hard tub. The only time I loved them was when my mom had one of those jazuzzi tubs, and I would sit in that thing for like 2 hours, lol. The only prob with showers is that it is hard to shave. And the shower curtain falls down. The other day I actually fell out of the shower, on my butt b/c the shower curtain fell and I slipped. My bf came in to see what the crash was, I was so embarrassed, laying on the floor. I am used to the showers with the glass doors, so I leaned on them, and I guess I forgot you cant lean on a curtain.


----------



## Maude (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to take showers, but our shower is broken, so I have to take baths. I don't hate it, but I prefer showers.


----------



## KaiT (Jun 10, 2006)

I definitely prefer a nice hot shower..I just feel cleaner that way. Baths are nice too but never really get a chance to sit and relax that long. :bath:


----------



## NeonDollParts (Jun 11, 2006)

showers


----------



## michko970 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shower! If I take a bath it is purely for relaxing, and I have to have a shower before it. I know I am strange, but to me, a bath is like a soup of yuk if you are not already clean before you get in.


----------



## ExquisiteChick3 (Jun 12, 2006)

I take a shower daily. But i like Baths too. I usually just get a bath, and right after get a shower. Baths are relaxing, but then again you do sit in dirty water. So i would say showers are more sanitary.


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 13, 2006)

A shower in my opinion. I :heart: showers!

I don't like taking baths.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

I love bathsss &lt;3


----------



## parisant (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree that showers are more sanitary because of all the dirt and stuff that stick to you when you come out of a bath, there's no way you're totally clean after that!


----------



## imperfection96 (Jun 14, 2006)

I take a shower first and get all clean and then take a bath. I have no problems with all the things mentioned in this thread about baths. no floaties. no dirt. no ring around the tub.


----------



## jaydensmom (Jun 18, 2006)

I always take baths! I hate having to take a shower. I do think showers are more sanitary but I will stick to my baths. I still feel clean either way :satisfied:


----------



## LaDolceVita (Jun 19, 2006)

I am mainly a shower taker but if I do take a bath, I need a quick shower right after to feel clean.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

I take showers everyday but on my days off (I get 1 day off every 8 or 9 days) I like to take baths.


----------



## CinnamonFaerie (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm the same way. I do like baths on rare occasions but I'm usually ready to get out after 5 mins. Whereas with a shower I could easily stand under the spray for a long time and not want to get out. And it doesn't have anything to do with sanitary issues. But if I'm washing my hair, that's reserved for the shower.


----------



## fragranza (Mar 29, 2009)

i love taking a bath, but i know that shower is more healthy and quicker


----------



## ccguidry (Mar 30, 2009)

Showers..I think baths are okay if you wanna soak and relax but I would take a quick shower first.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

i prefer showers since the dirt just runs down the drain and you don't hav e to sit in it.


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 28, 2010)

I shower mainly cuz it is much quicker and shaving is much easier, but I still like bathing is salts and oils every now and then for the relaxation and unwinding.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 28, 2010)

Shower for everyday, bath for relaxing


----------



## Toast (Feb 28, 2010)

Definitely showers - for a start, I sit in the bath for too long to have one daily! I have a bath if I'm ill or really tired or aching, otherwise it's a shower for me.


----------



## BeautyCrackHead (Apr 25, 2010)

I've heard from a little pajarito that baths can cause yeast infections:y:

I havent taken a bath in mucho time, but i do wanna try out some bath bombs y bubble bars...maybe a bath once a week wouldnt kill any va-jay-jay's.


----------



## CoverGirl (May 2, 2010)

Since I shower after I have a bath anyway, showers! I can't remember the last time I took a bath.


----------



## Leylani (May 2, 2010)

Showers on a daily basis, and a bath when i have the time to slow down and relax.


----------



## Anissa (May 3, 2010)

I haven't taken a shower in years...but I do take a bath daily, and wash my hair separately with a showerhead while leaning over the tub. A bath doesn't even have to be for very long, it can easily take something around half an hour. I detest showers : ( For one, I hate having to stand up the whole time, and two, I can't stand getting my face wet. Plus, you can't read in the shower : )



I'm rarely worried about dirt since, like I've said, I take a bath every day, so there's not really enough time for me to get super dirty. If I do end up skipping it for a few days though, I rinse afterwards.



And BeautyCrackHead, the pajarito says many things, it doesn't mean all (or any) of them are true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

I don't usually have time for baths so showers... if I find time for a bath, I'll take one then shower after. Usually my children invade my me-time in the bath and I end up cutting it short.


----------



## lilscorpio (May 7, 2010)

I think showers are more sanitary but Im guilty of taking super long baths on the weekends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemprincess (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm a shower person but will rarely treat myself to a relaxing bath...in which I would rinse w/a shower ;p


----------



## melimouse14 (Jul 17, 2010)

i am the exact same way! i take showers and once in a while ill want to take a bath but always take a quick shower afterwards too, it makes me feel nice and clean, i feel wierd if i dont take shower after a bath


----------



## kissesandcurls (Aug 4, 2010)

I shower daily but on my days off I like to have a big bubble bath and relax with a book. Also bubble baths before bed when im not feeling great are amazing. Nothing else makes me feel as good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BellaMia (Aug 9, 2010)

Shower - definitely, as a bonus it doesn't use up as much water as a bath!


----------



## delian (Aug 21, 2010)

i prefer japanese approach: first shower and THEN bathing!!!!


----------



## vicky1804 (Aug 22, 2010)

Im a shower girl I much prefer them, I will once in a while have a bath usually when Im not feeling well or im stressed nice to relax.


----------



## Soap Goddess (Jul 25, 2012)

I take showers everyday to get "clean" and baths to relax and de-stress.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 25, 2012)

Ditto.



> Originally Posted by *Soap Goddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I take showers everyday to get "clean" and baths to relax and de-stress.


----------



## amstern (Jul 26, 2012)

On a day to day basis, I prefer showers but after a long stressful day a bath is always really nice. I don't really think bathes are cleansing so I'll usually soak for a bit and then take a proper shower after.


----------

